# Hi all



## StarFish (Jan 10, 2005)

My name is Jamie and my kitties name is Kahn. He is the first cat I have ever had in my life. We've had some misunderstandings in the past and hoping some other cat lovers can give us advice. Its great to find such a community.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Starfish! You will love it here! Any questions you have post!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Starfish, glad to have you here!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Starfish. You will find a wealth of imformation here from the members. Looking forward to hear about you cat.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Jamie


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Welcome!

~bekki and daizy~


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Jamie! I'm glad you've joined us.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums


----------

